

The Wall Street Leviathan - rubypay
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2011/apr/28/wall-street-leviathan/

======
jacques_chester
> Measured by their profits, the six largest financial institutions in the US
> now account for 55 percent of all banking assets.

And here the author has lost a generous slice of credibility. It's like saying
"Measured by their clockspeed, the six largest CPUs in the US now account for
55 percent of all hard drive space".

~~~
rubypay
I read it more as "The six most profitable financial institutions in the US
now account for 55 percent of all banking assets" which makes sense to me.

~~~
jacques_chester
So it's a failure of editing.

> Measured by their profits, the six largest financial institutions in the US
> now account for 55 percent of all banking assets.

should read

> The six largest financial institutions in the US, as measured by their
> profits, now account for 55 percent of all banking assets.

